# swim jigs



## Joshb (Feb 1, 2011)

what is your fav. swim jig. i tried the strike king swim jig and they work great but i really like the booyah and buckeye swim jigs. what trailors you like on them?


----------



## Shaggy (Oct 24, 2008)

I personally don't believe the brand of swim jigs makes any difference. I also like the Strike King and I like the skirts to be full. Strike King's weed guard also seems to be just right. Zoom's Super Chunk is a favorite trailer and I often use a Gene Larew 6" tube worm with about an inch of the head cut off.


----------



## smalliediehard (Oct 28, 2005)

buckeye lures new jwill swimjig,gamblers southern swimjig,zappu pd chopper,or my homemade ones...they're all good.


----------

